# First bloom henry question please



## abax (Sep 22, 2014)

Is it unusual for the above bloom to last only a couple of weeks? The bloom
had nice color, but the shape wasn't perfect. The plant looks wonderful and
has great roots. I'm a bit disappointed that the bloom didn't last longer.


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2014)

My henry blooms are not usually that long lasting and very sensitive to temp.

They can go 3-4 weeks, but a hot sunny day (greenhouse pushing 90) seems to cut them short.


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you Rick. Maybe future bloomings will last longer and temps. here
have been wildly fluctuating...typical KY early fall.


----------

